# Best rig for Trigger?



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

What kind of rig do you find works best for Trigger and what size hooks do you use?

Thanks.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

3 min but prefer 5 christmas tree with lead at bottom. Size 2 hook. May need bigger hook now, forgot they went to circle hooks only. Try the search section, many threads on it.

Heres, One. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/show-me-your-trigger-rigs-47725/


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

2 hook chicken rig with number 2 hooks and a 4 oz sinker. tip the hooks with squid or cut boat. Fish off the bottom. Good luck getting past the reef rats.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

chad403 said:


> 2 hook chicken rig with number 2 hooks and a 4 oz sinker. tip the hooks with squid or cut boat. Fish off the bottom. Good luck getting past the reef rats.


Just wondering if the type of cut boat makes a difference? Like does a piece of cut contender work better than cut bayliner?

Sorry couldn't help it lol.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Double drop rig with lead on the bottom. 2/0-3/0 octopus circle cooks and squid on them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I tie mine with 40lb mono and 1/0-3/0 circle hooks depending on the brand (no standard sizing with circles it seems). I use 2 to 3 hooks per rig and vary the weight size from 1-4 oz. Start off high in the water column and work downward from there. Generally I do better if I'm a little ways off of the main structure and usually just upcurrent. If you drop directly on the structure and go to the bottom you will be covered up in red snaps most of the time


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks. I went to Half Hitch and got some of their pre-made rigs. We will see how they work once the ocean decides so calm down again.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Just wondering if the type of cut boat makes a difference? Like does a piece of cut contender work better than cut bayliner?
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it lol.


I have found Yellowfin to work the best, followed by Mako and Cobia............


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pre made rigs fail epically


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

If im in a hurry I get the premade rigs from wally world with #1 hooks. I also make them out 60 mono 2 drops with a figure 8 knot. make a rig in 3 minutes. I use # 1 hooks or 1 ought hooks. 8 oz to 12 oz sinker. small pieces of squid. They say triggers don't like the head or squid innards. Don't worry about the #1 hooks, just get strong ones. I outfish every body else 10 to one with the smaller hooks. Have caught some 19 inch triggers and some 15 lb snapper on the small hooks. Don't lock your drag too tight. My biggest secret is tiger rods medium action, Ill catch 5 fish before people with heavy rods even know they have a bite. Sometimes I use my 650 penn. You can feel the bite with the medium rods. Mine is medium with 20 to 50 line rating. IF you get wallys premade rigs leave drag loose or the hooks will straighten. When we get in chicken dolphin we use the same rigs and bait have caught 40 or more at a time with these little rigs. The big snapper in my cover picture was caught on a #1hook with dime sized squid.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Oops


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks will try that Thursday.


----------

